# Who is not going



## waits (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone intrested in round two at the DNR course this weekend.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 25, 2008)

I may be.......


----------



## Big John (Feb 25, 2008)

I want to try this time


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 25, 2008)

Where is it at?


----------



## waits (Feb 25, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Where is it at?



Social Circle and we would be glad to have you.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 25, 2008)

day and time?


----------



## waits (Feb 25, 2008)

3darcher said:


> day and time?



Sunday Time is pending


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 25, 2008)

Let me know what time and we will be there.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Time*

How about 1:30 pm just like last time?? Will that work?


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2008)

wurks fer me!!!


----------



## waits (Feb 26, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## snake bite (Feb 27, 2008)

*directions*

Does anyone have an adress or some directions


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 27, 2008)

snake bite said:


> Does anyone have an adress or some directions



Very easy to find. Come I-20 east, exit off on the hwy 278 exit, don't remember what the # is, but it is the next exit past the Social Circle exit. Turn left back over the bridge, and the DNR office is about 2-3 miles on the right. The 3D range is behind the office complex on the right, and the warm up range with bags and a few targets is behind the complex on the left. Both offices face each other on opposite sides of the road. The warm up range is set for 10, 20, and 30 yds. There you go!! Hope you can make it!!


----------



## JW771 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ga Hwy 11 is exit 98 so the US 278 exit I believe is exit 101.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 27, 2008)

what time on sunday....


----------



## waits (Feb 27, 2008)

3darcher said:


> what time on sunday....



1:30


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 27, 2008)

any money on the line?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 27, 2008)

3darcher said:


> any money on the line?



Last time we all put in $10, and shot from the same stakes, since there is only one there. At the end, we had someone pull cards two at a time, face down, and the pair with the highest score split the pot. High individual score gets their entry back. How's that? Or TJ and myself were talking the other day, and it came up that we might could pull cards before hand, blind pull, two man teams, or however it works out with the # that show up, and then do a best arrow score, like best ball in golf. Whatta ya'll think???


----------



## badcompany (Feb 27, 2008)

Man ya'll making this sound better than going to Miss.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 27, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Man ya'll making this sound better than going to Miss.



Don't you back out now.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 27, 2008)

Aint no way. But this does sound like a lot of fun. They should do this when there isn't a ASA shoot also.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 27, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Last time we all put in $10, and shot from the same stakes, since there is only one there. At the end, we had someone pull cards two at a time, face down, and the pair with the highest score split the pot. High individual score gets their entry back. How's that? Or TJ and myself were talking the other day, and it came up that we might could pull cards before hand, blind pull, two man teams, or however it works out with the # that show up, and then do a best arrow score, like best ball in golf. Whatta ya'll think???



I like the two man best arrow thing.  It will put people together that might not normaly shoot together.  It will bring in some stratagy too.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 27, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> I like the two man best arrow thing.  It will put people together that might not normaly shoot together.  It will bring in some stratagy too.



Yep.... "I'm in the 10 or 12.  You go for the 14."


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the two man best arrow deal


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 28, 2008)

3darcher said:


> I like the two man best arrow deal



All right, if no one else objects, the best arrow format is what we will go with.  Is everyone still ok with 1:30pm?


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 28, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Yep.... "I'm in the 10 or 12.  You go for the 14."



Zactly what I was thinking.  1:30 is good for me and at least one more.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, I wish I could come.  You boys need to fuel up and come down to Uchee Creek with me one day.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Feb 28, 2008)

count me in 1:30 see ya there plan on shooting 12 pt saturday


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 1, 2008)

We are not going to make it.  I think instead we will go to Stephen Edwards' house and see if we can do anything.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Due to Stephen, I'm going to his house. I will not make the tourney


----------

